# Thinking to Start Piano Journey



## JasonHolloway

Being inspired by the great classical concert pianist - Martha Argerich. Suppose to start learning Piano and need some knowledge on that. Please someone leave some best suggestions with useful references.

MY FAVOURITE PERSON :


----------



## Guest

Seek out a piano tutor.


----------



## Rogerx

How old are you, if I may be so bold?


----------



## JasonHolloway

poco a poco said:


> Seek out a piano tutor.


Please let me know if you have a good reference for the same.


----------



## JasonHolloway

Rogerx said:


> How old are you, if I may be so bold?


I think this is not a necessary question here. Isn't it?


----------



## Rogerx

JasonHolloway said:


> I think this is not a necessary question here. Isn't it?


Whatever answer suits you, good luck.


----------



## JasonHolloway

Please give me the suggestions for my query. And I can notice no one is replying here except you. How to get ideas?


----------



## Jeanette Townsend

Don't you already play the organ? I thought I read your name in the organ vs piano post. If you do, you shouldn't have too much difficulty learning piano. If not, it's no big deal.
Find a decent teacher in your area. A music store may have nearby recommendations.
Get a decent instrument. Personally, I prefer acoustics. Keyboards are usually terrible to me. You should be able to rent one from a music store.
There are a lot of different piano blogs and websites that can help beginners. I don't know any off-hand, but do a basic "piano site" search on Google and you should find one. These usually have great tips, and wonderful articles.
I really can't tell you where to start other than that. A teacher will be better able to help you with your goals.
And post any questions you have here, either on the beginners' section, or in the piano section.
Hope this helps, despite being a tad vague.


----------



## Krummhorn

JasonHolloway said:


> Please let me know if you have a good reference for the same.


Check with your local universities and even churches to find a tutor. Many cities & regions have professional guilds of piano teachers that would help in finding a suitable tutor.

I studied piano privately for 6 years ... and organ, privately, for another 6 years. Those were some of the greatest learning experiences of my entire life - and led me to a professional career that has spanned the past 57 years.


----------

